# Solar that really works



## ralper (Mar 30, 2014)

Go to "HANDY BOB SOLAR" BLOG.

Here you will learn what it takes to make a solar system do what the books say it will do.
I renovated my RV's 400 watt system (that was installed by "experts") to his specifications and it works great. I do not have or need a generator. I have all I need and then some. 

I met and became friends with him after my system renovation. Yes he has lived off grid for 12 or so years now.


----------

